# Prospero Burns Wall paper



## Ryza (Nov 24, 2008)

Has Black Library released the cover art for the novel, I wanted to get a close up to look for some cues for my pre heresy SW army and my searches haven't turned up anything.

Any pointers would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

cues? what do you want to know about pre-heresy wolves? (thats the army im doing, atleast colourscheme wise)


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Been out for a while xD!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Bobss, thats not actually the full art work. Just the cover, however I cannot find any great pictures but this is the best I have seen thus far- 










I shall be happy to help with anything you need, Wolves aint my strongest point however


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Bobss, thats not actually the full art work. Just the cover, however I cannot find any great pictures but this is the best I have seen thus far-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats epic! I didn`t know there was a larger one:good:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

nor did I, but its my comps wallpaper now


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

damn lag, delete this someone please?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

That picture loks odd... it seems the only reason hes walking off in a random direction away from what looks like a battle about to hapen was to make a more epic shot of him for the cover XD.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Col. Schafer said:


> That picture loks odd... it seems the only reason hes walking off in a random direction away from what looks like a battle about to hapen was to make a more epic shot of him for the cover XD.


 
Lookin' pimp is first and foremost, all else is a distant second. :biggrin:


----------



## Ryza (Nov 24, 2008)

My own search led me to the artists web page

http://www.skinnyelbows.com/

Unfortunatly the one I want isnt there


----------



## nowhereman1138 (May 6, 2010)

Sick picture, as a Wolf player I cannot wait for this book, finally some full detail on the history between these two chapters.


----------

